# Eric Lamela



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2013)

Che gol ha fatto oggi  ? Lo pretendo a destra del nostro tridente


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

C'è già il topic: http://www.milanworld.net/erik-lamela-vt1984-2.html

Comunque è un giocatore pazzesco


----------

